# eheim procedure



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

I feel a little silly posting this question, but I have no manuals to reference, so please bear with me!

I am the type to read manuals/instructions cover to cover because, even if we end up making modifications, I like to know what the original manufacturer recommendations were. Since we got all our eheims used and only just now have them set up long enough that they will need servicing, I am realizing that I don't really know the proper step by step method for the best way to open and service them.

Really, I'm just looking for the proper use of the shut-off valves, which you do first and why and when do you shut off the power, so that I can take the motor head off the canister without it being a huge pain- suction wise and so water doesn't go everywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

You can follow these instructions.

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim%20Classic ... ctions.htm


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

perfect! thanks :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What model do you have & I'll post the eheim link to the manufacturers' instruction manual.


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

Deeda said:


> What model do you have & I'll post the eheim link to the manufacturers' instruction manual.


I have a 2215 and a couple 2217's. I've checked out eheim's website already, nothing informative. Maybe, I looked in the wrong spot though...

Thanks Deeda!


----------



## Felony (Jan 19, 2006)

So heres what i do when i clean my 2 ehiems:

1. Unplug it
2. Close the valves doesn't matter the order
3. Unhook the tubes
4. Pull out the filter take it to wherever you do your cleaning
5. Take off the motor head
6. I clean the impeller but sometimes its a *************** to get back in
7. I dump 3/4 of the water out of the filter
8. I pull out the fine filter mech stuff and toss it
9. I put the Bio stuff into a container not really cleaning or touching that stuff
10. I rinse the blue mech pads under the faucet pretty well and re use them
11. I rinse the o-rings in the remaining water to clean them off the poo
12. Look for fry
13. Dump the water out and rinse
14. Put everything back together

Hope that helped


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Eheim Manuals

http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte ... st=afilter


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

*Felony*

Thanks for your step-by-step, that's pretty much what I did too. I rinsed the bio off with tank water, but replaced all the polyfil (no original blue pad things) since it was muddy dirty.

Everything went smoothly until it came time to hook it back up. I hooked all the hoses back up and opened the valves. I think it took longer than I expected for the canister to fill, but it did fill most of the way. There was still an inch of air at the top that no amount of tilting/shaking would get rid of. I ended up putting the canister in a tub and took the motor head off and let water back in all the way to the top and then squishing it out when I replaced the motor head. It seems as if that was much more hassle than it was supposed to be. Any tips or tricks for that?

*gunnerx* Thanks! I'll look through these and see what else it says.

:thumb:


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is the best procedure for Eheims. Pretty much guarantees a quick startup. 

-Make sure the canister is totally empty, and open up the hoses
-Make sure the outflow hose is also empty and opened up
-Make sure there's water in the inflow hose and closed of course

1. Reconnect all the hoses and put back the outflow/spray bar where it's supposed to be
2. Open up the inflow hose and you should hear the water rush through the canister as it fills up
3. Listen carefully and you should be able to tell when the filter is almost full also the bubbles coming out of the outflow slows down
4. Plug in the filter and hear it hum 

I tried several methods including sucking air and proceeding suck up nasty water. This was the guaranteed method to get things working again.


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

I feel like I'm missing something... I'm still having issues with the start-up.

I just finished cleaning the 2217 and this is what I did to get it going again:
-hooked up the hoses
-opened the valves (water rushed into the canister and air was coming out the output)
-waited until all the air was out of the canister (or so I thought)
-plugged it in

As soon as I plug it in, it makes a really loud awful noise and nothing comes out the output. I did exactly as the above posts listed and its just not working......

Any tips on what is going wrong?


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Close the quick disconnects for the outlet and uncouple them from each other. Then, open up the canister side valve and let the water continue filling up the canister (use a bucket to catch anything coming out). Finally reconnect the two disconnects, open them up, and try plugging in the canister again.


----------

